#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Problema com pppoe e hotspot no mesmo concentrador.

## delegato

Bom dia,
Estou tendo problema ao ativar um hotspot na mesma interface que tem rodando um server pppoe.

No passado já tive tudo em um só servidor mikrotik, porém depois eu usei dois servers nessa localidade ficou um com dhcp e hotspot o outro com pppoe...

Agora novamente, queria ter tudo em um só concentrador pois comprei uma rb com mais processamento.

Ocorre que ao ativar o hotspot, após alguns minutos derruba tudo, os pppoe e tambem os dhcp/hotspot, como se tivesse um loop na rede, uso duas classes distintas de ips, e quando estava com os dois servidores separados funcionava tudo filé inclusive por roteamento estático, será o problema está relacionado a isso? preciso voltar a usar nat para ter os dois serviços na mesma RB?

Ao desativar o hotspot os clientes que pegam ip no dhcp navega normal, poré so ligar o hotspot gera um loop que cai tudo...

----------

